# guppies eating my java fern?



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've read that guppies feed on random bits of algae in the tank, but they seem to be eating my java fern and water wisteria plants! I feed them 2 meat meals a day with a vegetation meal at noon when I'm home. By vegetation, I mean a partially cooked piece of greens cut up into tiny pieces. 

They don't appear bloated, and the java ferns didn't get holes in the leaves until the guppies were in there. I plan on putting some floating plants in there soon, so it's no problem to move the injured plants to a carnivore-only tank.

I did run paraguard for 5 days when they were first added since my quarantine tank turned into Mrs. Fish's tank.

Also, I missed cleaning up a blood worm from their breakfast and saw an oto munching on it. Do you think he was just trying to get a taste? The worm is gone now, so either he ate it or the guppies found it after he moved on.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I can understand the wisteria but it's weird that they would be picking on a java fern, it's supposed to taste terrible to them. They'll be fine. I caught my Krib nibbling on some anubias roots today, fish aren't supposed to eat anubias!

Oto's need a little protein in their diets as well. A bloodworm will be fine now & then. you might want to try some shrimp pellets with your otos once in a while.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

When I pulled the plants to relocate them, I noticed that the holes are starting to heal. It's possible my java ferns were mislabeled at the store, too. I left some of them in after that; I feel bad for taking their snack!

I can leave a few defrosted mysis shrimp in the gravel from time to time for the otos. I didn't know they needed protein! I have read that they need live food to breed in captivity, but the same place had a huge argument about them being herbivores and not needing live food.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Loricariids like otos & plecos need a little bit of protein in their diet. If you notice one of the first ingredients in NLS Mini Wafers & Omega One Veggie Rounds is Krill. Some mysis shrimp a few times a month would be fine if they eat it.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I did notice those ingredients, and I bought the seaweed strips and some spinach instead. I also leave the light on for 12 hours a day to help make lots of algae for their tank.


----------

